# AMD Radeon 6400 Benchmark for Elden Ring?



## gustaveriksson1496 (May 23, 2022)

Wondering if anyone has a benchmark for Elden Ring on high graphics settings and what FPS they have? Any other details about your build would be greatly helpful.


----------

